# baby ferrets



## carpet shark (Jul 11, 2010)

hey there!! i know baby ferrets are born blind and deaf. does anyone know what this condition is called??


----------



## sdresh (Jul 13, 2010)

Ferrets kits are "altricial" at birth, meaning they are born helpless, naked and blind.


----------



## carpet shark (Jul 11, 2010)

Tks sdresh!! :


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

they start to open there eyes around 3-5 weeks of age


----------

